# polyurethane finish



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

I stained my diy stand (inside and outside) with water based stain. Now I am making a decision on whether I should use oil based polyurethane finish or water based polyurethane finish on inside of the stand (where I will place a sump). 

A guy from Home Depot told me it is fine to use water based polyurethane finish on the inside of the stand. I doubt about his commet because the inside (with sump) is always moist. 

Can anyone helps. Is it okay to use oil based finish over water based stain?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No.

You really should go with the latex (water-based) polyurethane seeing as you've already used the water-based stain. Often the stain will turn out looking all weird (or just plain horrible) if you coat the water based stain with an oil based clear finish. keep them together- oil stain with oil clear finish, and water based stain with latex clear finish.

Latex (water-based) polyurethane finish will be just as hard as the oil based finish, and will not be softened by moisture. The technology behind latex paints and finishes has really come a long way in the last 5 years. Just let it dry properly for a few days before subjecting it to moisture.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice tips, thanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The big advantage to water borne polyurethane is that you can do three coats in a few hours, with no sanding between the first two coats. Oil based poly can be applied over water borne stain without issue. My experience with water borne Varathane is that it will not take contact with water for long. Moisture in the air shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've just heard horror stories from other guys who used oil-based polyurethane over latex stain and vice versa. I have no personal experience as I always use oil stain with oil or lacquer-based top finishes.


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

50seven said:


> No.
> 
> You really should go with the latex (water-based) polyurethane seeing as you've already used the water-based stain. Often the stain will turn out looking all weird (or just plain horrible) if you coat the water based stain with an oil based clear finish. keep them together- oil stain with oil clear finish, and water based stain with latex clear finish.
> 
> Latex (water-based) polyurethane finish will be just as hard as the oil based finish, and will not be softened by moisture. The technology behind latex paints and finishes has really come a long way in the last 5 years. Just let it dry properly for a few days before subjecting it to moisture.


+1

But if you really want to try the oil-based poly then you can try a test patch on scrap wood from your build that's been treated with your water-based stain. I'd recommend a test patch anyway with whatever varnish you're using since you don't know how the stain will react.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

*water based*

Thanks for the tips. which one by Minwax is the water based polyurethane?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/interior-clear-protective-finishes/minwax-water-based-oilmodified-polyurethane


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

*water*

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*chk this out*

hey there not really related to what u are asking but this guy built a tank out of wood and used lots of water proof stuff to seal his tank 
WP's 250 gal Plywood Starphire Tank
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../91292-wps-250-gal-plywood-starphire-tank.htm


----------

